# K-9 Lightbulb



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

At what age did the "light" come on for your pup and the little one became an adult? What were you doing when you noticed it?:-k


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> At what age did the "light" come on for your pup and the little one became an adult? What were you doing when you noticed it?:-k


Flannchadh my Dobermann is 2 1/2 years old......I'm still waiting


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

The Dutch Shepherd I had took longer than I expected, 18 months or so. But then there is a young female GSD at our club that is so intense and I think the light went on with her very young. She is 14 months or so but has been "on" for some time. I wish she was mine but I just don't have the time to work her. Rotties seem to be a lot slower than all the other breeds I've seen starting from a puppy.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

This one,about 7.5 months of age.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

still waiting after 22 years :lol:

robbie is a strange one tho...very adult in his work while being a total twit and pup when not working

hes almost 16 months now


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Reba from about 3 months and Lexus about 18 months. Both GSDs.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thunder about 4-5 months. Trooper.....at 3 1/2 I'm still waiting.
I could easily see in Thunder from the get go that he was a thinker. Trooper is still a reactive goof off but a fun dog.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

If you used verbal markers with the foundation training, do you think that helped to speed things up or was it just time?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> If you used verbal markers with the foundation training, do you think that helped to speed things up or was it just time?



Yes on the markers and it sped things up by leaps and bounds. I think that was simply because I wouldn't have gotten so far with a young pup with correction methods. There is a good reason we didn't train a dog till one yr old in the past. We only did it with correction and very few pups could have handled that
I did see a huge difference between my two dogs simply because of personality differences. 
Thunder was always a thinker. Trooper has always had the attention span of a gnat. Still Trooper advanced faster as a pup then any other dog I've trained other then Thunder.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks Bob and my thoughts as well. We are doing much more marker training here, verbals, and I see major leaps with the dogs. This technique does take some getting use to and correction with the leash stillbeing used. My next puppy will see the use of education <handler> and easy times by all!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

No different then correction training. The "getting used to" still breaks down to timing.
I think most of us have the timing down for corrections simply because of doing it for years (muscle memory"). The just happen at the right time. 
The marker training will get there also. :wink:


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

This dog it started rite away not by him but by me. I watched how he learned stuff by showing and teaching him stuff different ways figuring out how he learned the fastest/easiest all wile doing so building the training relationship we have and I use.
Schutzhund obedience perfection can be a bitch, having to go back and try and redo some of the small details trying to make better can be frustrating to me.
I did good with the dog its me who cant figure out how to connect sometimes.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike said;
". I watched how he learned stuff"

 DAMN! Someone gets it! ;-)


----------

